# Shrimp Bacon Bites



## Roxy (Sep 15, 2007)

Shrimp Bacon Bites:

1 cup cleaned cooked shrimp-about 18- like to use fresh shrimp..can buy them at Albertson's...we bought 2 lbs. of fresh shrimp at Albertson's
3 bunches garlic; slivered
2 glass jars homemade chili sauce that you can buy at Albertson's
2 packages bacon

Frozen bacon is alot easier to cut and it doesn't take long for it to thaw out. 

Mix shrimp and garlic; pour chili sauce over mixture. Cover and refrigerate, stirring occasionally; several hours. I needed it sooner so I refrigerated it for 2 hours or so.

***You can also buy a package of shrimp seasoning in the fresh meat dept. at Albertson's and I sprinkled that over the shrimp, then mixed in the garlic and chili sauce..then refrigerated it..etc.
Cut bacon slices into halves. Cook bacon until limp; drain. Wrap each shrimp in bacon piece; secure with wooden pick. I had some left over so I just put the rest on top of the shrimp. 

Set oven control to broil and/or 550. Broil with tops 2 to 3 inches from heat until bacon is crisp. 

**I fried the bacon, but, not completely and drained the grease..also patted the bacon with a paper towel. After I wrapped the shrimp in the bacon, I baked it in the oven at 550 for less than 10 minutes....just keep an eye on it.

This was the first time I have made this and we really liked it.


----------



## QSis (Sep 16, 2007)

Those flavors sound fantastic, Roxy!  And an easy recipe, especially since you use ready-to-go shrimp! 

I do have a question about amounts, though:

2 pounds of shrimp at 18 count, gives you 36 shrimp, right? 

3 "bunches" of garlic    Do you mean 3 HEADS of garlic??

And 2 packages of bacon, sliced in half, will give you  about 64 bacon halves, so it's a lot leftover?

Also, a question for everyone:  Is there a benefit to letting something that's already cooked sit in a marinade for any length of time?  Will the flavor be infused into the cooked food at all, or might you just as well brush the sauce on right away and finish with the recipe?

Lee


----------



## auntdot (Sep 16, 2007)

Have made bacon wrapped shrimp as an appy many times.

Always start with raw naked shrimp (shells and tails off) and wrap with  raw bacon.  A run through the oven and they are done.

Slathering them with a bit of something or other before the baking step seems interesting.

Gotta think about that.

But I agree, marinating cooked anything does not make sense to me.  The proteins are already denatured and doubt the meat would aborb much.


----------



## Roxy (Sep 16, 2007)

QSis: I didn't count the shrimp..my husband just bought 2 lbs. of fresh shrimp at Albertsons. I don't mean cloves of garlic..I used 3 bunches of them...to describe bunches would be like a tomato for example...the whole thing..I used the whole 2 packages of bacon...am glad I did. There was just a little left over and I just tossed it on top of the shrimp in the pan..there wasn't much left at all. I cut the bacon in half and then decided to cut it in half again. Next time though...I will just cut the bacon in half though because the fresh shrimp we bought at Albertson's were huge. I would really recommend buying the seasoning for the fresh shrimp also. It really added a great flavor to the shrimp. Good Luck if you make it. We loved it and I will be making it again.

The shrimp, garlic and the homemade chili sauce from Alberson's was wonderful and it is the SECRET to it for being so good. I WOULDN'T MAKE IT ANY OTHER WAY. I also recommend buying the homemade chili sauce at Alberson's and not heintz etc for example. GET THE HOMEMADE CHILI SAUCE.


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2007)

I am confused about the "homemade" chili sauce. By definition, homemade means it was made in your (or someone else's) home. That is not something you can buy in a store so I am not really sure what you mean.


----------



## Roxy (Sep 16, 2007)

The Homemade Chili Sauce is at Albertson's..it says homemade on it.  If you can't find it, then just use whatever like heintz for example.  However, I don't think it will be as good.


----------

